# Building Houses for Solitary Native Bees



## joy (Oct 23, 2015)

I live in Bristol Tennessee and occasionally write articles for our state's conservation magazine, The Tennessee Conservationist. Right now I am working on an article on the value of native solitary bees and how to build/install solitary bee houses in the garden. I have put up several different kinds of solitary bee houses over the past 3 years so I have some experience plus I am aware of the importance of doing it right so that the houses don't become death traps for the bees. However, there are amazingly diverse and attractive ways to create these houses. I would really like to find some other Tennessee residents who have put up houses who can provide me with some photos to use in the article as well as share the information they have learned from their efforts.

Thank you.


----------

